# Caps Unlock!!!



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you on occasion accidentally hit the Caps Lock key and end up with a sentence of all caps when you really didn't want that to happen? Here's a small program called Caps Unlock that will lock out your Caps Lock key. The program runs as a tray application in the taskbar and can be disabled or enabled from a menu that appears on the tray icon.

http://www.brainsystems.com/capsunlock/


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

It makes you wonder who makes these things


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Whoever makes these do on occasion come up with a useful tool.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

another handy tool for essay writing. Does it disable caps-lock, or change the cap letters to lowercase.


----------



## Melodi (Dec 19, 2003)

I know sooooooooo many people who suffer from the caps lock sydrome and it makes me crazy to sEE pEOPLE tYPE THING LIKE tHIS I wILL dEFINATEly BE rECOMMENDING tHIS.

tHANKS gOjO.

And ya know, they send emails with them looking like that uggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh makes me cRAZY


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

dannyboyfx:

It will disable the Caps Lock key and can be disabled or enabled from a menu that appears on the tray icon.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

mELODI:

i'M GLAD THE cAPS uNLOCKS pROGRAM WILL BE USFUL FOR YOUR FRIENDS WHO SUFFER FROM THE cAPS lOCK sYDROME. aS YOU CAN TELL THE cAPS lOCK sYDROME DOESN'T EFFECT ME. eNJOY THE PROGRAM.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

No need for a special program. Windows will take care of this problem very nicely. Simply do this...

>MyComputer>Control Panel>Accessability Options>Keyboard Tab
>Check "Use Toggle Keys"

The above will cause your computer to sound audible warnings whenever you toggle the Caps Lock, Num Lock, or Scroll Lock.

If you are hard of hearing then...
>On Accessability Properties goto Sound Tab & Check "Use Sound Sentry" then click Settings button to specify the VISUAL warning that you want. I have it flash the entire active screen. That ALWAYS gets my attention.

grace & peace to all.......bellgamin


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

bellgamin:

The Accessability Options isn't available in Windows ME. There is a Option in the Control Panel for Keyboard Properties to disable the Caps Lock and a couple of other keys.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GoJoAGoGo:_
> *bellgamin: The Accessability Options isn't available in Windows ME. There is a Option in the Control Panel for Keyboard Properties to disable the Caps Lock and a couple of other keys. *


I run WinMe. See picture below.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

And here's the Control Panel WITH Accessability Options -- see picture below.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, but i cant hear it over music and TV, so just getting rid of it is so much better. i was actually thinking of taking that and the delete key(i activates overwright on word, i always hated that) on my keyboard, but didn't really know how.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

bellgamin:

Here's my Control Panel with no Accessability Options available.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I do recall seeing the Accessability Options at one time and have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Here it is, Joe,

Control Panel | Add/Remove Programs | Windows Setup.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks Ben:

I had it disabled and thats why it didn't appear in my Control Panel.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Glad to be able to share that, Joe.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dannyboyfx:_
> *yeah, but i cant hear it over music and TV, so just getting rid of it is so much better. i was actually thinking of taking that and the delete key(i activates overwright on word, i always hated that) on my keyboard, but didn't really know how. *


You don't need to hear it. You can have it give you visual signals. Great huge flashing thingees will alert you. {See final paragraph of my 1st post}

Ah well, if turning caps lock OFF turns you ON, then -- everyone to his own tastes {as the laydee sed when she kissed the cow}.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Melodi:_
> *I know sooooooooo many people who suffer from the caps lock sydrome and it makes me crazy to sEE pEOPLE tYPE THING LIKE tHIS I wILL dEFINATEly BE rECOMMENDING tHIS.
> 
> tHANKS gOjO.
> ...


hmm.....so much for watching the screen while you type.  geez....peoPLE THESE DAYS>>>>>>LOL


----------



## Melodi (Dec 19, 2003)

sOME pEOPLE dON'T HAVE tO WATCH THE sCREEN wHEN tEHY tYPE. lET ME sEND YOU A COUPLE hUNDRED eMAILS tYPED LIKE THIS oK?

mANY PEOPLE ARE 'tOUCH tYPISTS' THE OLD ibm sELECTRIC WAS IDEAL FOR TYPING, THE CAPS LOCK WAS MUCH HARDER TO HIT.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

^ I was just joking, by the way.  I only watch the screen about about 60% of the time, and that caps lock is very easy to hit.........so even at my rate I can type enough caps to get mad at it when I notice it.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

they should make a program that changes capital to lowercase and lowecase to caps, just incase you forgot to disable it.


----------



## glo (Jul 2, 2002)

Shift+F3 toggles through UPPER, lower, and Title case. Just highlight the text you want changed, then press Shift+F3 until you get the case you want.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

It only works in word, didnt work while trying to type on this though. Thanks for the help glo.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

^ paste into word, than paste back here.


----------

